# Need Donor Ideas



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Even though my car isn't done yet, I've got my sister interested in getting an EV of her own. Unfortunately we're coming up short on ideas for a good donor. She loves the Spitfire, but she needs something with at least a pseudo back seat to drive her husband and 4 year old around.

Criteria:
4 seat (2 adults up front + 1 or 2 kids in the back).
Older unique/classic cars (not necessarily sporty) are ideal.
Austin has a lot of hills so I'd rather start with a lighter car. Looking for under 3,000 lbs curb weight.

She loves the style of the older Mercedes Benz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_450SEL_6.9 but it has a curb weight of 4,390 lbs (although I have found Mercedes at 3400 lbs)... Haven't had too much luck browsing the evalbum; any ideas?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Porsche 911 or 912 (small back seat and you'd have to add seat belts)

1965 Ford Mustang or 1966 Ford Mustang Shelby 350 GT

VW Thing

Chevy Corvair

Mercedes 190

BMW 2002



ClintK said:


> Even though my car isn't done yet, I've got my sister interested in getting an EV of her own. Unfortunately we're coming up short on ideas for a good donor. She loves the Spitfire, but she needs something with at least a pseudo back seat to drive her husband and 4 year old around.
> 
> Criteria:
> 4 seat (2 adults up front + 1 or 2 kids in the back).
> ...


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Porsche 911 or 912 (small back seat and you'd have to add seat belts)
> 
> 1965 Ford Mustang or 1966 Ford Mustang Shelby 350 GT
> 
> ...


Good call on the 190. This may be good...
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/992709946.html
Curb weight 2987. I wonder if it's standard.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Original Toyota Celica fastback










They are fast light and fun. If your sister likes the 4 round headlight look she might like this too. Might even find a nice one thats not rusted out in arizona.

You strictly looking for an older classic, or are you open to the idea of a newer car?


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

david85 said:


> Original Toyota Celica fastback
> 
> They are fast light and fun. If your sister likes the 4 round headlight look she might like this too. Might even find a nice one thats not rusted out in arizona.
> 
> You strictly looking for an older classic, or are you open to the idea of a newer car?


Darn, the 190 was automatic. Doesn't have to be a classic - it can be a fairly new car. She just wants to convert something more unique rather than the typical conversion. (Sorry, no Saturn )


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ClintK said:


> (Sorry, no Saturn )


Yes, I think I caught my limit with that LMAO!!

Thats the problem with the mercedes. Some are available with 5 speed manual transmissions, but they are about as common as hen's teeth.

There is also older BMW 3 series, but they are not very light or aerodynamic, but do look fairly nice and manual transmissions are more common. Engine parts can be costly with them, so good deals come up from time to time.


----------



## Uncle Joseph (May 7, 2008)

I too suggest a Chevy Corvair. It would have been my first choice if I could have found one reasonably close with an intact body. They're relatively lightweight, easy to work on and parts are inexpensive. A 3- or 4-speed shouldn't be too hard to come by if you can find one without any rust. I went with a Jetta that needs a reconditioned body.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

think 64-65 Rambler American... under 2700lbs and lots of room for batteries. Very classic, very unique and VERY easy to work on.. rear wheel drive and most will have manual steering and brakes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964...oryZ5357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Very...oryZ5357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ok.. I may have a thing for Ramblers!


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Other than all the fun and pride of buiding one, why not buy a previously done conversion like the one for sale on eBay by one of our forum members who is currently advertising it in the Classifieds forum?

Here is the eBay link and if you pm me, I can tell you about a great bid-snipe program I use. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200304764236


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm partial to classic Mustangs 

Still, I'd second (third, whatever) the Corvair idea -- but get one 1965 or newer to avoid all the problems Ralph Nader complained about. Also look at the Ford Falcon.

Here's a good site for getting ideas:
http://www.oldride.com/browse.html

And here's a great site mash that lets you look at several sources at once (Ebay, Craigslist, etc.):
http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?cat=cp


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I told her the ideas. She chuckled at the Chevy Corvair. 

All the Mercedes we've been finding have been autos... She may go for an already completed conversion, but she needs something pretty unique.

By the way, her work is 12 miles away - 24 mile round trip (charging at work is an option). A reliable 24 is required (50 mph), but 40 mile round trip with hills would be ideal.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

How about the original subaru XT?

http://members.tripod.com/Matt_Birchard/subxt/xt.htm


----------



## mpevans (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you considered a Honda Civic? You can build them tough, with sporty suspension, and they are around the 2000lb mark. Nice and light, so you can get about 70mph out of them with (6 volt batteries or LiFePo4's, at 96v to 120v, and 40 miles is well within range. If you build it right, it will drive like a sports car. Would recommend a 1992 up. Good thing is that there are many models to choose beefy parts from. Integra, Prelude, Accord, etc... that will directly bolt onto a Civic. JMHO.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

mpevans said:


> Have you considered a Honda Civic? You can build them tough, with sporty suspension, and they are around the 2000lb mark. Nice and light, so you can get about 70mph out of them with (6 volt batteries or LiFePo4's, at 96v to 120v, and 40 miles is well within range. If you build it right, it will drive like a sports car. Would recommend a 1992 up. Good thing is that there are many models to choose beefy parts from. Integra, Prelude, Accord, etc... that will directly bolt onto a Civic. JMHO.


I think the Civic would be a great conversion as well.

My wife's has a '93 Civic and I've got an eye out for a suitable donor that I'll be able to rape parts off of to support her ICE as well as giving me an option of later moving my EV parts from my truck to a sportier EV.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

The Civic is too practical / common for her. They're good cars, but she sees too many of them on the road. That Subaru would be great, but those are tough to find.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

You could also try to look for the later version SVX. Its heavier though....

http://www.cars101.com/subaru_svx.html


----------



## Jzap (Aug 13, 2008)

One word... ..."GREMLIN"...


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

I second the Gremlin


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently picked up a '93 Honda Del Sol for $1200.
Body & interior are in great shape and its removable top makes it sporty.
The engine & trans are tired...223,000 miles. I'll pull the Engine, have the trans rebuilt and start another conversion this summer.
That might be a choice for her....2 seater, lottsa room in the trunk for batteries. Car weighs 2260 lbs. - a good conversion candidate.
Oops....just read the first thread....not a 4 seater I'm afraid.


----------

